# Funny stuff when copying files from mac to vista



## tomoc (Aug 31, 2005)

I've added a macbook pro to the mix and mostly it works pretty well with windows, but whenever I move files from the macbook to the vista machines, I get a bunch of detritus along with the files.

they all start with a " . " and some are recurring like .trash and .DS_store and there are a number of photoshop .psd files that have .normalfilename.psd ( and the will not open).

Anyone know what these are? and how to either hide them or stop transferring them? and if I can delete them with no consequences????

thanks.... would have asked in the apple forum but those guys act all snooty and say they know nothing about windows... mac are great, mac users suck

cheers,

tom


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Those are hidden files. You can safely delete them. Windows has their own hidden file that you may see if you ever move windows files to a mac. The Windows hidden file is called thumbs.db The ones you see when transferring files from mac to windows (such as "spotlight") are hidden files that can be deleted.

ALL operating systems has their own way of hiding files.


And if "mac users suck", then why are you using one, that makes you a mac user 

Don't judge a group by the actions of a few, I'm a member of the Apple forums, would you say this reply here is "snotty"?


----------



## tomoc (Aug 31, 2005)

namenotfound-

Thanks... I was hoping there would be setting to hide them on PC also, but fine with deleting them.

NO, you were not snotty <g>, but the mac guys have rarely answered my windows compatibility question... many of them think it's stupid to ask the question since you should be on a mac in the first place or answer them with "get a mac"

I get put off by the fanboy attitude of mac owners.

I'm really new to mac. I am having some really annoying windows problems and needed a new laptop and thought it would be the perfect time to see if mac was really a possible substitute. I figured the worst case would be that I would run windows on the mac and call it a pc. I like the macbookpro a lot but there are too many applications not available on mac to think I could live without windows...that said, my next desktop is very likely to be a mac running OSX and VmFusion and windows vista for the best of both worlds.

cheers,

tom (the mac lover who is not a fanboy <g>)


----------



## redhat9 (Jun 11, 2004)

I find it really funny how there is such a difference between OS X and Windows in this respect. I have an older blue iMac with OS X server edition and at the end of the day of moving files back and forth, there is a mess of DS store files. Just a bit of drag 'n' drop to the recycle bin does the trick. And to "name not found", your MacBook sounds pretty nice. I have always wanted one but settled on a Sony VAIO because of price.


----------



## patwardo (Aug 30, 2006)

you could try this.

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1629


----------



## tomoc (Aug 31, 2005)

Thaks patwardo... this may be just what I need.

I don't remember if I mentioned it in my original post, but the new MS synctoy 2.0 is fantastic at syncing folders between a vista and leopard machine... of course you have to initiate it from the windows machine but it has been flawless for me and it's really fast

tom


----------

